# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل تخريج أحاديث الشمائل للترمذي للحافظ الحجوجي

## زكرياء توناني

حمل: تخريج أحاديث الشمائل المحمدية للإمام الترمذي رحمه الله، للحافظ الحجوجي رحمه الله.


http://www.4shared.com/get/Yua2d_9Q/_12.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Npewoqt9/_34.html

----------


## أبو مروان

جزاك الله خيرا ، هل حقق الكتاب أم ليس بعد؟

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

هل ترفعه على موقع آخر يا محب؟
ثم إن الجزئين الأول والثاني معطوبان .

----------


## زكرياء توناني

> جزاك الله خيرا ، هل حقق الكتاب أم ليس بعد؟


ليس بعدُ.

----------


## تامر الجبالي

جزاك الله خيرا

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/get/Yua2d_9Q/_12.html

تالف فهل ترفعه ثانية، بارك الله فيك

----------


## زكرياء توناني

إعادة رفع الملفات:

القسم الأول:
http://www.4shared.com/file/CYJAAczG/_1_online.html

القسم الثاني:
http://www.4shared.com/file/vFf9rVbU/_2_online.html

القسم الثالث:
http://www.4shared.com/file/6D5vu23E/_3_online.html

القسم الرابع والأخير:
http://www.4shared.com/file/eRI1PZp0/_4_online.html

----------


## تامر الجبالي

جزاك الله خيرا على إعادة الرافع

ولكن رابط القسم الثاني لا يعمل

----------

